# Does the type of gas matter for log splitters?



## Spikem (Jan 23, 2011)

Just bought a log splitter and am wondering if it matters what type of gas (unleaded?  plus?  premium?) I put into it.


----------



## burntime (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, make sure its new and not old, other then that the less ethanol the better.  That being said I run plain unleaded in mine.


----------



## Nic36 (Jan 23, 2011)

I run 87 octane in mine. I only buy gas without ethanol-as long as I can find it. A few stations here sell it. If you can find a station that sells pure gas, that would be the best.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 23, 2011)

ordinary gas.........same as what you put in your lawn mower 

-Soupy1957


----------



## gfreek (Jan 23, 2011)

Regular fresh gas, good fuel stabilizer for  E10 gas.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 23, 2011)

Whenever I buy gas for splitter, mower, saw, etc, I always add stabilizer and if in winter, I always add some dry gas too. I use regular gas. I have used some with ethanol (10%) but usually don't.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 23, 2011)

Last week we empty ed the gas out of two saws to Finnish splitting, we left with under 2 oz's of fuel. Cutting it close!


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Whenever I buy gas for splitter, mower, saw, etc, I always add stabilizer and if in winter, I always add some dry gas too. I use regular gas. I have used some with ethanol (10%) but usually don't.



If you are getting any with ethanol, then I would suggest NOT adding any more alcohol.  Around here we have no choice about ethanol. It just gets crammed down our fill pipes. So I always use Stabil & I also buy premium. The eth crap breaks down & loses octane so I figure I better start with the hi-test.
Al


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Al. I've actually only bought one tank full of the stuff and that was quite some time ago.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2011)

gfreek said:
			
		

> Regular fresh gas, good fuel stabilizer for  E10 gas.



+1 . . . I tend to use the StarTron.


----------

